
Monkey Day Care and the Little Albert Experiment (2015) - neonate
https://www.theverge.com/2015/5/20/8625933/child-development-study-risks-little-albert-ethics
======
aaron695
I'd bet it was a normal daycare.

I'd guess it was the "Klemmer Farmhouse Co-op Daycare".

If it was legal to have pet monkeys in 1981 then I'd guess there was monkey or
two and it was a pet and might have come and gone at the daycare as that
parent volunteered at the co-op.

The flyer and paperwork was about joining the co-op.

If the father was studying or lecturing at the university then this would
change my guess. But if that was the case I'd say the author would mention it,
which they don't.

The multiple years, the regular days, the rough legs from play, walking in a
door, all imply normal daycare with other children. A study that size would be
to big to not write up in multiple papers and kids learning with primates
makes mainstream news. People publishing in 1981 still are at the university
today, it'd be remembered.

